# Mass EMT-B quick protocol reference



## octoparrot (Aug 14, 2010)

I had done some searching a while back for a quick protocol reference for emt-b's in MA. I couldn't find anything that was worth while so I typed this up and had it in my notebook for quite a while...just thought I'd share.  I hope this helps someone. 

** Not a replacement for knowing your local protocols. This is a very abbreviated reference for what I personally chose to include.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 14, 2010)

Better double check some things.
"*** If PT weight > 66kg (66Lb) administer Epi-Pen / Epinephrine Auto-Injector .3mg
*** If PT weight < 66kg (66Lb) administer Epi-Pen JR / Epinephrine Auto-Injector .15mg"

should read
"*** If PT weight > *30kg *(66Lb) administer Epi-Pen / Epinephrine Auto-Injector .3mg
*** If PT weight < *30kg* (66Lb) administer Epi-Pen JR / Epinephrine Auto-Injector .15mg"


----------



## octoparrot (Aug 15, 2010)

Thankyou!


----------

